# Baby Chloe birth story (finally)



## reallytinyamy

AFter all the chaos with my waters breaking last friday Chloe is fiannly here. Here is our story

On friday july 18th I woke to water leaking, phoned hospital and went in, I was told that it wasnt my waters and sent home. It continued all weekend and I went back on Monday 21st and was told my hind waters had gone adn I would need to be induced as it had been so long since they went. Sent home to get stuff and went back that evening. By 11:30 I'd not seen anyone at all and decided to come home to get some sleep and we went back in the morning.

I was given the gel to start me off at 10:15 on tuesday morning, contractions started very quickly and by 2pm I was having contractions every 8 minutes. By 7pm I was contracting every 5 minutes and was 3cm dilated so was taken to have my fore waters broken. They did not want to go and it took half an hour of a midwife on all fours tugging at them. Everything went very quickly from there and by 7:45 I started on my gas and air and bouncing on my birthing ball. Then they took my blood pressure.

With bp of around 140/100 I was immediately hooked up to a drip, bp monitor, fetal heart monitor and couldnt move. I had to stay flat on my back for the whole labour and was given medication to bring bp down which made me violently sick.

Bp wouldnt stabalise and contractions coming thick and fast they were worried I was going to fit and started talking about epidural and c section. I kept going with just my gas and air and it wasnt long before I started to push.

Chloe Amy was born at 01:33 on 23rd july weighing 6lbs 12.4oz. The whole thing was quite traumatic for me as it was not how I wanted it and was unable to move for the whole time. But I'm so pleased I did it with just gas and air and no stitches!!

Here is the gorgeous girl!!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/reallytinyamy/23072008630.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/reallytinyamy/Photo0022.jpg


----------



## leedsforever

congrats on doing it on just gas and air hun :):) Im worried about how my bp will react in labour!!! Its already 130/92 :(

shes gorgeous :yipee:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Well done babe!!! Just gas & air?? I'm very impressed!!

Chloe is stunning & oh so tiny!! I'm in love!!

:hug:


----------



## Frankie

Sounds like you had a rough ride but she is beautiful well done mummy x


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations, she is beautiful
xx


----------



## Sarah1987

She's beautiful, congratulations :hug:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats darlin, she's gorgeous


----------



## danni2609

congrats well done! Shes beautiful!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## debralouise

I've been looking for your story for yonks!

Congratulations honey, she's beautiful!!!!

xx xx xx xx


----------



## reallytinyamy

leedsforever said:


> congrats on doing it on just gas and air hun :):) Im worried about how my bp will react in labour!!! Its already 130/92 :(
> 
> shes gorgeous :yipee:


My bp was 120/80 all the way pg, no sign of any problems at all, and it just shot up, so who knows- it still hasnt gone down a week later


----------



## BeanieMummy

She is a perfect little princess. Congratulations Mommy!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations, sweetie.


----------



## Sparky0207

Shes beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## clairebear

congrats she is gorgeous well done you xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d90/crycon69/congratulations-3.gif

Well done you !!! She is adorable :D


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun,she is so gorgeous. 
and i love the name. 
only gas and air,well done you. 
x x x 
:hug:


----------



## nessajane

Congrats :) shes lovely!!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni she is beautiful!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun, she is gorgeous


----------



## kadey

stunning. congratulations :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

She's lovely! Congrats! xxx


----------



## maybebaby

Wow!! Thanks for sharing your birth story - amazing that you managed with just gas and air!! And little Chloe is beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

she's gorgeous hun, congrats x x


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, she's gorgeous! x


----------



## alyxzandra

Awww....you had a hard time, but look at the precious bundle!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations

So cute!! x


----------



## Chris77

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## reallytinyamy

Thanks everyone! She gets more gorgeous every day!


----------



## Becki77

well done mummy! shes beautiful! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## emma_27

shes lovely congratulations


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahh shes gorgeous congratulations.xx


----------



## celine

congrats


----------



## Belle

congratulations she's lovely xx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww so sweet congrats


----------



## Lizziepots

Congrats and well done. What a perfectly beautiful little girl too xxxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Shes gorgeous, congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations she's beautiful!!


----------



## elm

Congratulations, she's adorable xxx


----------



## trishk

congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## CK Too

Ah shes lovely. Congratulations x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes gorgeous x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations! She's gorgeous! And well done for jsut gas and air!


----------



## 1st_baby

Well done ! congrats


----------

